# How does your rabbit sleep?



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Silly question probably, but both of ours always look dead when they're sleeping, they just throw themselves at the floor and do the whole "give mummy a mini heart attack" thing as they're both so bombproof that they don't move when we come into the room or open the cage!:lol2:

There's absolutely nothing wrong with them, just wondered if anyone elses rabbits did this?


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

the majority of my bunnies to this it is very un nerving!!

I work in a shop and all the bunnies do this too which gives us aswell as customers minor strokes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

and the first few times you have to poke them gently to check!!!

:lol2:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Yep thats the one lol.
We got these two after my 5 year old lost both of his rabbits in one day due to an unknown virus, he was understandably devasted so we got these "replacements" soon after. I did have a mini heart attack the first morning after we got them and found one like this!!!

ETA just thought i ought to mention that the first ones were outside and these two have new cages and are houserabbits....


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I have loads of pics of my late BEW lion head in the "dead bunny flop", it's adorable but definitely scary the first few times they do it:flrt::lol2:


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

When I had a house rabbit he would often sleep with his eyes open! He liked to sleep under a chair in my bedroom to keep an eye on me (literally) and I often saw him completely asleep, but sitting, with both eyes open. You could tell he was asleep, and he even 'dream twitched' as well.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Gilbert tends to sleep with his eyes open, I can only tell he is sleeping because his nose isnt moving. He does like to do the flop thing tho when he is just chilling out relaxing.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

my french lop flops when she's chilling as well. i used to put a big settee cushion in front of the t.v cabinet so she couldn't get to the dvd player, sky box etc & she'd just lounge around on it.


----------

